# Guess what guys-n-gals???



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/aiwa-brand-return-big-bluetooth-boombox-speaker/



> Once upon a time, Aiwa dominated the electronics shelves in department stores across the nation. The name was synonymous with the notion of affordable quality, and the brand enjoyed widespread recognition. But not long after being purchased by Sony, Aiwa fizzled away — it’s been almost 10 years since an Aiwa product was made. But that all changes today. Aiwa is officially back.


so what do you all think?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2015)

@BumbleBee  got any experince this brand?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

I have i used to like their old tape decks ( full size HIFI  ( _AD F410 _) although every thing else i had of theirs was pretty crap even more so those lame ass midi systems.

Never be the same


----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

I must say that i kinda like it, never used a boombox before i might just try it out.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I have i used to like their old tape decks ( full size HIFI ) although every thing else i had of theirs was pretty crap even more so those lame ass midi systems.


Please tell us moar!!!


----------



## Breew (Mar 23, 2015)

Still have my 5.1 stereo that has a decoder in it.. 3cd unit and all. It stillworks great.. now that sony has it .. i dont know they will probly make it there low end brand like many others they bought and turned into junk.. when sony bought them parts died almost right away so you cant get most of that stuff fixed now.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Please tell us moar!!!



Here ya go on the deck i liked by them, i guess i should all so note that their was a few versions of it.  Look at the name as when it went lower case the decks started to get worse.
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/aiwa_ad_f410.html

I was heavily in to it back then and with the right tapes ( oddly the cheap TDK ) sounded awesome with a Technic's stylus.

Speaking of old i just revived some AR18's.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2015)

woooah that is old-foggiesss  hahahah


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2015)

The aiwa units I had:
NSXV2100
NSXD60
CDCMP3
and some portable I foget the model of.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think I've every heard of aiwa.


----------



## qubit (Mar 23, 2015)

It's nice to see this brand back.

They used to make great tape decks, but some of their other stuff was so-so. I bought the budget AD-F220 _waaay_ back in 1983 from Comet for the princely sum of £87, which was cheap even back then. Performance was surprisingly good for a deck at that price too and it had a good bass response, in particular.

Oh and I still have it.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2015)

I still have an NSXV2100 that the cd laser dies but still makes an ok system for aux in.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 23, 2015)

got a Aiwa ADF 260 Tape Deck must be 35 yrs old   still works brilliantly
excelent record/playback quality thru a Older Rotel Quad Amp


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 23, 2015)

If you wanted a cheap all in one CD, radio and tape deck Aiwa was a good choice. Lots of people had them back in the 90s probably because of said cheap price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2015)

my dad still has a stack Tape>radio>Amp from the early mid to late 80s somewhere in the shed. We used the tape & radio deck back in the early days but dad retired it for a more modern setup probably around 2000. I remember me taking it and plugging it into my soundcard to make a pretty ghetto 4.1 surround sound setup for a laugh which never really caught on.

I have fond memories of the Radio unit of that particular model, the frequency went so low that i managed to get on the same frequency as a local mini-cab firm or courier company and would spend hours every night listening to the chatter. Im curious to dig the setup out and see if they still use the same wavelength


----------



## Frick (Mar 24, 2015)

You're pregnant with aliens.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## R-T-B (Mar 24, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im curious to dig the setup out and see if they still use the same wavelength



They don't.  I have an old Halicrafter radio that can read pretty much any analog band known to man.   Almost all walkie-talkies/intercoms short of CB (which still has a cult following) are digital of some sort now, or utilize some encryption shenanigans.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 2, 2015)

Back in the day this brand was considered solid. Only becoming cheap junk after Sony took them over. TBH I wouldn't bother with them even now as there are so many great options out there today.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2015)

I love AIWA


----------



## AsRock (Apr 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I love AIWA



Love for AIWA but hate for aiwa.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Back in the day this brand was considered solid. Only becoming cheap junk after Sony took them over. TBH I wouldn't bother with them even now as there are so many great options out there today.


Yep, I used to have an AIWA color TV back in the 70's, boxy thing on 4 spindley legs.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Apr 2, 2015)

My dad had a portable AIWA cassette player which he gave to me when I was a kid - I loved that thing! And the best thing - I still have it and it's still operational  Don't have no cassettes though..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2015)

I have an Aiwa Hifi unit that is almost 20 years old in my conservatory that is still going strong, sound quality is good and it's pleasing on the eye even by more modern standards, I would have no worries using them again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 2, 2015)

I had an Aiwa tape deck that I lost track of, from in the 80's. It had great sound. I remember I had a very good Aiwa walkman type device. It had alot of features and sounded great, as well as being semi-affordable!  I'm looking forward to seeing what the new Aiwa can produce.

I'm surprised @erocker never heard of them.  He must be a young'un!   Either that or I'm just OLD.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 2, 2015)

In my Youth if one was into Hi-fi (not wi-fi) it was and still is an "expensive hobby"

top of the range was kit like Bang and Olfson  Yammaha ect
second tier was technicks AIWA Ect
bottom of the pile out back near the Bog (thunderbox dunny ect) was the Binatone Goodman ect.

As an apprentice and (as apprentice's are poorly paid) one could not afford top tier gear so one settled for second tier gear ( no Credit card or hp purchases )
On Price , Specification and availability AIWA fitted the bill.
It had good enough Specification's and Sound Quality to satisfy the rich snobs and a impressive enough Specification and Sound Quality for Morons (Non hi-fi buffs).


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

I do ahve to say the sound quality was pretty good for the price and the amount of features was pretty good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a Aiwa 250W surround sound stereo system that I have hooked into my directtv box and I have had it since 2000. It still works like a champ minus the CD changer stopped spinning and the volume button on the device does not work and has to be controlled by remote.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Model?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2015)

I will post it when I get home. Currently still at work


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 2, 2015)

I had an Aiwa reel to reel back in the late 60's.
I loved the sound that came off that Reel to Reel.
If I recall correctly, it was purchased at Sears.
Back then, I got everything from Sears or Penneys.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 5, 2015)

aiwa, thats kinda old school brand
when i was in junior high school i want aiwa compo

then boombox era when every brand released bucket size mini compo


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone remember BIC? 
Now only speakers, didn't know: http://www.bicamerica.com/
TEAC also made good gear: (tape decks) http://www.teac-audio.eu/en/


----------

